# Schwinn S2 Wheels



## dave laidacker (Jan 24, 2022)

A rather nice set of Schwinn S2 Wheels with a Schwinn front hub and a N.D rear hub.

I did a quick cleaning and there are only several rust spots that will always be noticeable. The photo's will represent any of the bad spots.

The sides of the rims are nice with no or only a few small dings. The spokes are nice and only need some cleaning and tightening. I noticed a number of spokes will have to filed down as they protrude through the rim farther then they should.

Add $40.00 shipping cost in the lower 48.

*Photos of front wheel first* 




























*The following is the rear wheel.*


















Dave Laidacker


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Jan 24, 2022)

40


----------



## ADReese (Jan 24, 2022)

75


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Jan 24, 2022)

80


----------



## dave laidacker (Jan 24, 2022)

Sorry I am late to respond. 
No Deal Yet.

Thanks


----------



## Neal405 (Jan 24, 2022)

$101


----------



## dave laidacker (Jan 24, 2022)

No deal yet


----------



## dave laidacker (Feb 6, 2022)

bump


----------

